# Running the live steamer I have for sale/trade



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Had my Pearse 0-4-0 live steamer out today to make a new video as all the ones I had were from last year for the most part. This one is looking for a new home, excellent beginners engine, RC controlled(does need an upgraded 2.4ghz system though). A few minor glitches from the old 27mhz RC system but she ran well as do all Pearse models from the UK. She is a very heavily built engine and looks great with LGB and Aristocraft rolling stock. Enjoy!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Beautiful...the club has a similar setup on their property. 45mm gauge. Hope one day to have an engine join my stationary engine and TE. Not looking for a remote controlled one though.


----------



## artfull dodger (Nov 19, 2016)

Look into Regner, Accucraft or Roundhouse Engineering. They all make quality engines without RC. I had one of the Regner Trams named Paul, its manual control and geared,


----------

